# Heaven Hell Satan God



## British_Communist (Jun 8, 2006)

I know that these are Christian concepts, but what relevance do they have in Sikhism. Am i right to say that Sikhs see us being trapped in the cycle of birth,death,rebirth as our hell, and the breaking free from this and achieving oneness with God as being Heaven? Therefore do Sikhs believe in a Satan or an advesary to God? Someone please explain, remember that i'm new to Sikhism and i am merely studying the religion just now in the hope of possibly adopting it as my own faith. I need this help in order to understand, so that i can make this important decision.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Heaven,Hell,Satan,God*

Gurfateh

Satan is refered in some texts but only of symbolic way.In holy Bible also lucifer is Yehwa creation and omni potant yehow can destroy that too.there also God does say tat I do Evil and God.

So in us hevan and Hell and Satan all are created by God if any exist so will be destroyed.Only God was and God is and God will be(see revaltions,which is ,which was and which is to come).

Rebirth and salvations also are not n control of man,if God wants our spirit is destroyed and wer are one with universal soul God and if God wants we are reborn.


----------



## Amardeep (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Heaven,Hell,Satan,God*

hi british communist.

we belive in various forms of hell, and paradise. 
paradise can even be on this earth, as well as hell. havent u seen people who live a rough life and have all sorts of disasters happening to them? this is hell for them. while others live a good happy life. this is a paradise for them. but it is a "smaller" paradise as there are thousands of different paradises and hells. 

you will get whatever you deserve according to your actions. there is not a "standard" paradise...

may i ask how old you are?

but sikhi also tells us not to focus on the afterlife. do good deeds because it is the right thing to do, and not just because u want to do it so you can achieve paradise. that is egoistic and sellfish.


----------



## max314 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Heaven,Hell,Satan,God*

The opening passage of the Sikkh scripture, the Guru Granth Sahib, known as the 'Mool Mantra' is a description of God's 'attributes' or lack thereof:

_"There is but one God.  He is all that is.
He is the Creator of all things and He is all-pervasive.
He is without fear and without emnity.
He is timeless, unborn and self-existent.
He is the Enlightener
And can be realised by his grace alone.
He was ni the beginning; He was in all ages.
The True One is, was - O Nanak - and shall forever be."_

*Guru Granth Sahib
Japji, p.1*​ 
This is from where the rest of the text is spawned.  The central concept is Sikkhism is "*Ek Onkar*" ("God Is One, One Is All").

No discrete entities such as 'Satan' exist. God is not said to be a separate entity who 'watches over' the universe, but rather, he _is_ the universe.  Think 'the Force' in _Star Wars_ and you'll get the idea :}{}{}:

In terms of 'salvation', Guru Nanak places a great emphasis on "_kirt karo_" (i.e. "doing one's work/duty") above all else.  Whist doing one's duties, it is important to remain humble by doing "_naam japo_" (i.e. "remembering God").  An importance on "_gristi jivan_" (i.e. "family life") and "_vandké shako_" (i.e. "sharing one's earnings") is also very prominent.  It's not really about 'savlation' in a spiritual blackmail sense, but 'salvation' in a sense that one lives a fulfilling and satisfying life.

The Ultimate Truth is said to be the realisation that All Is One and One Is All ("*Ek Onkar*"), and that the Ultimate Living is to be a Virtuous Living.

The Virtuous Life is said to be threatened by the Five Thieves:

 Lust (_C'ham_)
Anger (_Kr'odh_)
Greed (_Lob'H_)
Attachment (_Mo'H_)
Pride (_a'Hankar_).
It is said that the Five Thieves can be fought with the Five Weapons:

Contentment (_Santokh_)
Charity (_Dan_)
Kindness (_Daya_)
Positive Attitude (_Chardik Kala_)
Humility (_Nimarta_)
Despite current appearances, the true Sikkh holds no value in rituals and superstitions.

_"Pilgrimages, penances, compassion and alms-giving
Bring little merit, the size of a sesame seed.
But he who hears and believes and loves the Name
Shall bathe and be made clean
In a place of pilgrimage within him."_

*Guru Granth Sahib
Japji, p.4*​ 
S/he believes that all men and women are created equal.

*On women:*

_"Of woman are we born, of woman conceived, to woman engaged, to woman married.
Woman we befriend, by woman is the civilisation continued.
When woman dies, woman is sought for.
It is by woman that order is maintained.
Then why call her evil from whom great men are born?
From woman is woman born, And without woman none would exist.
The Eternal Lord is the only one - O Nanak - Who depends not on woman."_

*Guru Granth Sahib
Asa, p.473*​ 
*On socio-religious differences:*

_"What makes you a Brahmin (Hindu priest caste)
And I merely a Sudra (Hindu untouchable)?
If blood flows in my vieins
Does milk flow through yours?"_

*Guru Granth Sahib
Rag Gauri, p.324*

----

_"Whom should I despise,
Since the one Lord made us all?"_

*Guru Granth Sahib
Var Sarang, p.1237*

----

_"There is no Hindu.
There is no Musalman (Muslim)."_

*Guru Granth Sahib
Rag Bhairon, p.1136*​ 
And those are the fundamental principles of Sikkhism in a nutshell.

There are some Sikkhs who think like this:

*RICHARDS*
Maurice, this kind of immoral behavior is exactly why I'm 
buildng the Pastor Richards Salvation Statue.  Noah hand an ark, Texans 
had the Alamo, and I am building a highly fortified structure in my 
image.  Simple.  This 50 story statue will be able to deflect alpha, 
gamma, and beta radiation.  The day is coming, and coming soon, when the 
Artificial Suns will rain down to punish the degenerates of this city.  
But you can save yourself.  The Pastor Richards Salvation Statue will be 
a completely self-sufficient community.  We have canned food rations, 
private living quarters, and enough supplies to survive happily the 
predicted 40,000 years of nuclear winter.  In phase 2, and with funding 
from NASA, we will equip this massive statue with rockets.  So when the 
poopy hits the proverbial fan, we will load up the statue with all of 
the people who saved themselves through generous donations, blast into 
space, and colonize Saturn with a race of morally correct, affluent 
people ruled by me.  

*BARRY*
Hmm... Will there be naked people?

*RICHARDS*
No, turd brain!  It's morally corrupt people like you we're 
shielding ourselves from: Liberals, degenerates, the Welsh... They're 
the ones responsible for the nightmare Vice City is today.  The crime in 
the streets, the parties, the children born out of wedlock to a future 
of hopelessness.  Anyone who does not agree with me is mentally sick, 
and should be shot I'm afraid to say.  We need to build a place to 
escape these transgressions.​
But you get wierdos in every walk of life


----------

